# Wer liebt die alten Konsolen auch noch?



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Na wer von euch is noch ein Liebhaber der alten Konsolen und welche davon besitzt ihr noch und zoggt regelmäßig??

Ich hab mir vor kurzem das SNES wieder besorgt und stocke so langsam meine Games wieder auf^^
Zur Zeit habe ich 

Super Mario World
Street Fighter 2
Mortal Kombat 3
Batman Returns
Super Ghouls ´n Ghosts
Worms
Donkey Kong Country 1
Theme Park



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und jetzt kommt noch die Tage

-The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

Bin mir noch am überlegen nächstes Jahr meine alten Konsolen Sammlung noch aufzustocken und eventuell en Sega Mega Drive 2 System zu holen^^
Mit den ganzen alten Sonic Games etc^^

Also outet euch auch als Sammler und Hüter der alten Konsolen Schätze^^

Was habt ihr noch bei euch rumfliegen^^

Gruß Dracun^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nochn Sega Mega Drive 2 :>
Aber spielen tue ich das schon seit knapp 7-8 jahren nimmer xD 
Könnte ich ja vllt ma auf Ebay reinstellen hmmm


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nochn Sega Mega Drive 2 :>
> Aber spielen tue ich das schon seit knapp 7-8 jahren nimmer xD
> Könnte ich ja vllt ma auf Ebay reinstellen hmmm



schreib mir wat du dafür eventuell haben willst vllt kommen wir ja nächsten Monat ins Geschäft^^
und vor allen dingen was gehört denn noch alles dazu??^^

aja pls per pn wollen ja hier net den rahmen sprengen^^


----------



## Exo1337 (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Nintendo hier gibts ein richtig geiles Fußball-Spiel, weiß grad nicht mehr wies heißt. Ein Freund von mir hat den gehabt (oder sein Vater glaub ich), und verdammt haben wir da Spaß beim Zocken gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Was du meinst is das hier^^


----------



## Exo1337 (5. Dezember 2008)

Genau^^ aaah das war geil!


----------



## Extro (5. Dezember 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Konsole hatte ich mit 5, also mein Vater :>
Wie heisst die? ^^


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2008)

Keine Konsole hatte so geile Spiele wie der Super Nintendo.

- Secret of Mana
- Secret of Evermore
- Zelda
- Time
- Teranigma

Macht echt Spass die Spiele so alle 2 Jahre wieder aus zu packen und sie dann durch zu zocken so wie am ersten Tag weil man nichts mehr weiss.


----------



## Extro (5. Dezember 2008)

Das Fussbalspiel hatte ich für Gameboy? Denk ich mal und hab es immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Die Konsole hatte ich mit 5, also mein Vater :>
> Wie heisst die? ^^


Das war der erste Nintendo und hiess einfach nur: Nintendo


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich hies es Nintendo Entertainment System kurz NES^^


----------



## Haxxler (5. Dezember 2008)

Bis auf mein SNES hab ich leider alle Konsolen verkauft die ich hatte, was ich mittlerweile bereue -.- Meine erste war Sega Mega Drive, dann SNES, dann Playstation, dann Nintendo 64, dann Playstation 2 und dann bin ich irgendwann auf PC umgestiegen und seit dem hab ich mir auch keine Konsole mehr gekauft.


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Eigentlich hies es Nintendo Entertainment System kurz NES^^


Jo, aber das Entertainment System sagt man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

deswegen wird es auch umgangssprachlich nur als NES bezeichnet^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> deswegen wird es auch umgangssprachlich nur als NES bezeichnet^^



Die Konsole nenne ich eigentlich auch nur NES. Nur beim Super Nintendo Entertainmet System tendiere ich eher zu Super Nintendo als zu SNES.

Ich persönlich habe keine der alten Konsolen mehr. Obwohl, irgendwo müsste noch ein Gameboy rumgammeln.

Und wenn ich mal die alten Spiele wieder auf einer Konsole spielen will nutze ich meine Dreamcast *hust*


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab hier nochn NES, SNES und Sega Mega Drive 2 rumstehen und bin sehr froh darüber, ich liebe diese Teile! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt gern noch nen Sega Saturn (am besten wohl ne amerikanische Version wegen der Spiele?!, hab davon grad keine Ahnung..).

Und aja, das Ding wird normalerweise NES genannt, der SNES wird aber meist Super Nintendo genannt, stimmt schon so.


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Dezember 2008)

Also  Super Mario World fand ihc echt klasse aber mir haben alle SNES Spiele spaß gemacht aber mit Mario die waren immer TOP


----------



## Minati (5. Dezember 2008)

Meine allererste Konsole war auch Nintendo NES <-- Die hat jetzt mein Onkel :-(
Danach gab's N64 - Mario Kart, war das geil :-) Immer die Luftballons abschießen *kicher*
Nun habe ich PS2
Mein alter Gameboy - das Klopperteil muss auch noch irgendwo rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Jaa N64 war auch geil^^ Besonders dat Zelda darauf...gehört mit zu den besten Zelda Teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und en NES hatte i auch mal gehabt^^ nur leider als Kind weggeben ... aber egal^^

I bin halt einfach ein Nintendo Fan^^


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Dezember 2008)

NES hat ich auch, als erste Konsole. Dann kam SNES. Und das Fußballspiel hatte ich damals auch. Wenn ich jetzt so dran erinnert werde, stimmt, das war richtig geil. Direkt mal schauen, wo's n Emu + das Game gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Konsole hab ich keine mehr heute. Dafür halt Emulator + die ganzen Games. "Tetris Attack" kann ich nur empfehlen, für lustige Zweikämpfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Nee Emu find i kagge^^ i bin eher der richtige Retro Zogger und dat Fußball heißt einfach nur World Cup^^
Also i zogg dat ganze halt lieber echt auffer Konsole^^

Und wisst ihr welches Spielfeld i am besten fand?? Einmal dat Eisfeld und dann noch dat acker ding wo die ganzen steine im weg waren^^


----------



## pilic (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,schön das es die alten Konsolen noch gibt!

Ich habe noch die PS1 und PS2 und die WII..

Aber.......

ich habe zwar keine Konsole auf dem Dachboden...ich habe einen Amiga 500 noch.

Da gab es auch endgeile Spiele für..

Nur leider habe ich keine mehr dafür....

Wer kann mir denn sagen,wo ich eventuell Spiele kriegen kann!!!


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

ebay vllt. zumindest kriege ich da meine ganzen SNES games^^


----------



## Realtec (5. Dezember 2008)

hab nen snes noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die spiele sind wie ich finde heute noch der knüller


----------



## Thront (5. Dezember 2008)

habe alle, zocke alle.

am liebsten terranigma und konsorten


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

was alle??^^

Stöcke, Zuckersorten?? etc??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Die beste Konsole war aber immnoch die Snes mit den besten spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.Secreat of Mana 1 + 2
2.Terranigma
3.Evermore
4.Mario World


hatte früher auch ne Dreamcast (nur schade das es da nichtso viele richtig gute spiele gab)

Shangmuh (oder wie das heißt)

Dieses Spiel mit den Tieren (drachen Hunde katze) die mit waffen wie maschinengewehre sich gegenseitig umgebracht haben


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich is es da und wieder werde ich mir damit die Tage & die Nächte um die Ohren hauen^^

Aja des Bild is net von mir i wär froh wenn i das da hätte^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Endlich is es da und wieder werde ich mir damit die Tage & die Nächte um die Ohren hauen^^
> ...




HA! das hab ich alles^^ sogar ncoh die original verpackung mit dem kleinen lösungsheftchen^^ hmmm das muss ich auch wider ma ausgraben...


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

ich besitze nen umgebauten mega drive, nen super nes, einen atari jaguar, ein neo geo, einen nintendo 64, einen dreamcast, einen game cube, eine ps1, eine ps2 und eine ps3.
zu allem noch haufenweise spiele,
allerdings denke ich werde ich bald anfangen teile davon zu verkaufen, bis auf die ps3 und gelegentlich den game cube hab ich seit jahren nichts mehr davon benutzt.


----------



## Templer2k (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte früher das alte NES man waren des geile Zeiten erinnere mich gern an die Castlevania teile zurück die ich heute immer noch gerne spiele, oder mega man, zelda usw. hatte ewig viele games.

danach das snes genausogeil ich bin an street fighter voll hängen geblieben damals ^^ oder auch zelda, secret of mana wow was fürn spiel. hammer einfach.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2008)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1115/view :>

Ich liebe Retro-Gaming - aber eine Bitte: Verlinkt bitte keine Emu-Seiten oder Seiten für ROM-Downloads. Die meisten Spiele sind noch geschützt, Roms und/oder Emulatoren verstoßen damit oft (nicht für jedes System) gegen das Urheberrecht.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1115/view :>


Hey des find ich toll^^ danke^^


----------



## hoti82 (7. Dezember 2008)

also leute wenn ich meine Konsolen Sammlung fotografieren würde würde euch der atem stocken besitze nen NSES,N64,2 Ps1, 2 Ps2, Gamecube und Wii, und mein N64 und mein Snes sind meine wertfolsten Schätze die Gehütet und gepfelegt werden.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2008)

hoti82 schrieb:


> also leute wenn ich meine Konsolen Sammlung fotografieren würde würde euch der atem stocken besitze nen NSES,N64,2 Ps1, 2 Ps2, Gamecube und Wii, und mein N64 und mein Snes sind meine wertfolsten Schätze die Gehütet und gepfelegt werden.



Fotografier und stells on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

hab von den älteren konsolen n SNES und n N64 und auf beiden so je 20 spiele. vor allem Zelda ocarina of time hats mir angetan^^ hab das sicher 20 mal durchgezockt^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1115/view :>
> 
> Ich liebe Retro-Gaming - aber eine Bitte: Verlinkt bitte keine Emu-Seiten oder Seiten für ROM-Downloads. Die meisten Spiele sind noch geschützt, Roms und/oder Emulatoren verstoßen damit oft (nicht für jedes System) gegen das Urheberrecht.




hey Zam i wäre der 1. der denjenigen melden würde^^ Wenn retro zogen dann richtig Retro zoggen^^ und nächsten Monat kommt en N64 zu meiner Sammlung^^ und an den Mega Poser hier^^

Beweise wir wollen Beweise für deine Behauptung^^


----------



## Guinnevere (9. Dezember 2008)

Oh mann, die ganzen alten Snes Spiele <3 Wie ich sie halt immer wieder gern zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Secret of Mana
-Secret of Evermore
-Terranigma
-Lufia
-Zelda
-Harvest Moon
-Super Mario Kart!

hihi


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. Dezember 2008)

Ohh ja ich liebe Secret of Mana!!!
und den ersten Mario Kart Teil und Super Mario World!

Ohh und nicht zu vergessen Donkey Kong Country 

Kennt noch jemand Plok?? das war auch Klasse!


----------



## Winipek (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine 1. "Konsole" war ein Telespiel , da konnte man nur zwei Spiele spielen .. Ping - pong und noch eins.. da kommt ich nicht mehr drauf ^^
Mit dem Kontroller konnte man eigentlich nur die "Klötzchen " von links nach rechts bewegen oO^^


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> was alle??^^
> 
> Stöcke, Zuckersorten?? etc??
> 
> ...




mega drive, saturn, nes, snes, n64, ps1, dreamcast, supergameboy-modul. 
hab aber keine zeit zu spielen weil ich derzeit meine neue homepage baue


----------



## Abrox (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm mal sehen:

Meine Sammlung

Konsolen:
Atari
Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)
Sega Mega Drive
Super Nintendo
PSX
N64
Alles darüber würde ich nicht als *ALT* bezeichnen

Handhelden:
Gameboy
Gameboy light
Gameboy Colour
Alles andere darüber würd ích nicht als alt betrachten

Funken alle noch und hab bei allen zusammengerechnet 500 Spiele (Das meiste davon NES, PSX und Gameboy <verschiedene bis Colour Games>). Wovon auch 90 Spiele in meiner Top 100 sind.


Von den Neuen:

Konsolen:
Playstation 2
Nintendo Gamecube
Playstation 3

Handhelden:
Gameboy Advanced
Playstation Portable

Von allen zusammengerechnet komme ich auf an die 50 Spiele. Allerdings schaffen es in meine Top 100 nur 10.


(Ich weiss das die alen Konsolen prozentual einen geringeren Anteil in meiner Top 100 machen wegen der Menge, aber ich denke man sieht trotzdem deutlich, dass damals alles besser war)

Grüße Abrox


----------

